# equipment pics



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Putting up photos of my equipment. Nothing fancy, just basic, reliable stuff that works. And it's all paid for. And some of our shop space too.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I bet its nice to have all your equipment paid for!


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*more pics*

Some of the shop here


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice! I like the older trucks, I can't wait to get to the point everything we have is paid for and we can pay for immediately.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*paid for*



scott3430;2081118 said:


> I bet its nice to have all your equipment paid for!


I have enough seasonal accounts to cover the bills through the winter. I work for a farmer's co-op in the fall (sugar beets) to build up the savings account, and then I sit and wait for it to snow...or not.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*trucks*



snowplower1;2081121 said:


> Nice! I like the older trucks, I can't wait to get to the point everything we have is paid for and we can pay for immediately.


The fancy newer Ford and the Durango in the shop aren't mine. I share the space with a trucking co. Those belong to their drivers. I get two stalls in the summer and they get two in the winter, for when they are home.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*more pics*

had trouble resizing some of them


----------



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

jonniesmooth;2081116 said:


> Putting up photos of my equipment. Nothing fancy, just basic, reliable stuff that works. And it's all paid for. And some of our shop space too.


Nice square bodies I love old iron


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*my firstplow truck*

1993 S-10, bought it in 1995 with 103,000 miles on it. Put the plow on in 1996, used it till 2013, had 234,000 miles on it. The frame was sagging, mechanic said it had to go. Best truck ever! The photos go from new to old.

We did put the plow on the white S-10, used it for 2 years. The 4 wheel was unreliable, going in and out of 2 to 4 wheel drive. I sold it to a buddy who wired the actuator in 4 wheel, as he is only using it for his rural driveway.

The visibility in the white truck was super, I miss having a little truck for tight places.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

New back blade on the X720


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

New cutting edge and wings on the 3/4 ton


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Picked up this 1977 F-250 HiBoy going to set it up for the leaf collector


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

love that 1977 body style so much


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Easy to work on durable fleet there!


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

It was an electric co. truck. The guy who drove it, bought it when it came out of fleet service. So It really was one owner. There is a lot of back story to this.
He used to live just a block over from me when I was a kid. I had 2 friends that were huge Ford guys, he had another that one of them did buy.
A '69 F-250 HiBoy, it was burgundy and had a Warn winch bumper on the front.
Several people tried to buy the work truck from him over the years, but he wouldn't sell.
Another one of my friends bought the house they lived in when they moved, so kinda lost track of the truck.
His wife was the bookkeeper for one of my accounts.
He got cancer and passed, and she sold off his toys. She was glad I got the truck when I came to pick it up.
It has custom floor mats with his name on them.
It is at the body shop getting the bed sandblasted and painted, and we are doing the wheels too.
I am making wooden toolboxes for the box sides, and going to make a cap that sits on them to enclose the box.
I thought this was a one of a kind, and one Saturday we were leaving the house and a white one, identical to this drove by, and it was mint.
Gonna have to chase him down the next time I see him.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

ScubaSteve728 said:


> love that 1977 body style so much


I had a 79 F150 SWB 4x4 single cab. 351m 4 speed with granny gear. That truck was awesome. The rust monster was taking it over, so I sold it.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> I had a 79 F150 SWB 4x4 single cab. 351m 4 speed with granny gear. That truck was awesome. The rust monster was taking it over, so I sold it.


Sharp trucks, but there were some design flaws in that front clip that lead to bad rust in key areas.
I'm glad my wife let me have this one. I may have to see if I can find some of those old photos of our trucks when we were kids.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice pics.Thumbs Up My dad had that green Ford! I loved that truck.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Love the old square bodies. Especially the 1 ton.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

here's a couple of the 3 amigos before the Boss plow was put on the 1 ton


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Picked up a flatbed to put on one of the trucks. Going to build a bi-fold ramp on the back so we can transport the big Toro walk behind or maybe a ZTR without a trailer.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Some ideas for the ramp(s)





This, but on a smaller scale:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> Picked up a flatbed to put on one of the trucks. Going to build a bi-fold ramp on the back so we can transport the big Toro walk behind or maybe a ZTR without a trailer.
> View attachment 171384
> View attachment 171385
> View attachment 171386


Heading to my grandpas to haul home a flat bed for my boys' project truck next week,
What did you have to give for that, $200/300?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

BUFF said:


> Heading to my grandpas to haul home a flat bed for my boys' project truck next week,
> What did you have to give for that, $200/300?


I wish. I thought I got a deal at $800, my mechanic did too. He said cost of materials and time to build from scratch I would have that into a new one and 2 weeks less life to live. E bay has new at $1999, but then shipping.
https://stcloud.craigslist.org/cto/6017147378.html
Out of 63 listings for "flatbed" in my closest craigslist, Fargo, this is the only other one that is close to a SRW, price is similar and it's in St. Cloud which is 75 more miles away to get.
I have my eye on this to use as a flatbed would just add on to the sides to widen it out. I'll see how cheap it goes. I was thinking $2-300 for that wouldn't be bad.
https://www.k-bid.com/auction/19004/item/18


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> I wish. I thought I got a deal at $800, my mechanic did too. He said cost of materials and time to build from scratch I would have that into a new one and 2 weeks less life to live. E bay has new at $1999, but then shipping.
> https://stcloud.craigslist.org/cto/6017147378.html
> Out of 63 listings for "flatbed" in my closest craigslist, Fargo, this is the only other one that is close to a SRW, price is similar and it's in St. Cloud which is 75 more miles away to get.
> I have my eye on this to use as a flatbed would just add on to the sides to widen it out. I'll see how cheap it goes. I was thinking $2-300 for that wouldn't be bad.
> https://www.k-bid.com/auction/19004/item/18


 Wow $800.00. I bought a used flat bed aboot 6yrs years ago in mulch better shape for $450 but I had to remove it from the Pickup it was on.
My Grandpa has 2 sitting behind the barn, maybe I should bring home both and make a little money.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Haven't been on for a while. Multiple computer issues, got a new laptop for Christmas.
Been a busy year, we upgraded the oldest Meyer plow to this ...we'll probably never get more then 2" of snow ever again. LOL!


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Picked up a new salt spreader too, the old ones only held 175# and I'm getting too old to mess with filling them several times out in the sleet and crap. Now I should be able to do an entire lot without reloading.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I made some changes to the small tractors to. Added a salt box to the 425 machine, it holds 100#.
I want to make my back blade on the X720 adjustable, want to make the boxed sides go in and out and how to include a salt box on that.
Any ideas?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

And my new baby....2015 1025r 224hrs when I got it. The package included 60" drive over deck, front pto shaft, mount, quick hitch, 60" broom, 54" blower (never used) and 54" blade, Curtis cab.
The previous owner upgraded to a 1445 series II because he wanted A/C.
I had them put on the H120 loader.
Yes, it has it's limitations, but , How did I ever get along without this thing!?
Biggest disappointment is that the front pto shaft and bracket have to come off to put the loader on. I have seen a couple forums where they have notched the bracket or bent the kick stand part of the loader to fit.
Anyone here tried it?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

And of course, bigger tractor = bigger trailer. So I sold one of the one's I had that I liked the least and picked up a PJ 8320, straight deck. Hindsight, maybe I should have got the dovetail. Haven't done anything with it yet besides pull it home.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Some updates of projects in the shop.
Strobes and rear work lights on the 1025r.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Running wires in the cab, putting in switches, and a fuse block for future accessories.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Shovel bracket on the 1025r .


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Built some platforms on my back blade to mount totes to carry salt and a spreader/ paddle blower.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Heading to my grandpas to haul home a flat bed for my boys' project truck next week,
> What did you have to give for that, $200/300?


https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/13335/item/reading-steel-deck-truck-bed-96-x-81-81612

Hoping to buy this reading for $1250. As you can see Mr FreddyGee is at $810.00


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

FredG said:


> https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/13335/item/reading-steel-deck-truck-bed-96-x-81-81612
> 
> Hoping to buy this reading for $1250. As you can see Mr FreddyGee is at
> $810.00


That's in nice shape, good luck!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Heading to my grandpas to haul home a flat bed for my boys' project truck next week,
> What did you have to give for that, $200/300?


At auction I seen a Guy buy four same lot $1200.00 rare occasion, I'm thinking Jsmooth did well for $800. The one I'm after above I got a proxy of $1250. I'm winning at $810. I'm not sure my $1250. proxy is high enough. I might go $1500. because of the toolbox's.

I'm eventually I want all the trucks to have flatbeds. I don't want to buy new. Good used are hard to find. Cross members suk on style side with all the salt they use up here.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

FredG said:


> At auction I seen a Guy buy four same lot $1200.00 rare occasion, I'm thinking Jsmooth did well for $800. The one I'm after above I got a proxy of $1250. I'm winning at $810. I'm not sure my $1250. proxy is high enough. I might go $1500. because of the toolbox's.
> 
> I'm eventually I want all the trucks to have flatbeds. I don't want to buy new. Good used are hard to find. Cross members suk on style side with all the salt they use up here.


I have a collection of truck boxes that I just couldn't let someone else have that cheap.
I would like to try building one (flatbed) I have a trailer that would provide most of the big structural pieces.
They are hard to find here too.


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Sanchez (Oct 20, 2015)

2002 F350 Power-stroke. Fisher 8 ft


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Truck was overheating when I took it down the highway with the blade on. So I thought I'd try these.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

jonniesmooth, u have them reversed. ck. website or instructions ?


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

3
Works Good, w my HD 75 Snowdogg I fabricated mine w/ 3 file dividers 16 ga. slight bend w/ brake/ welded, when done approx. 9" x 36" already have severe duty fan clutch. Although the 8.1Ls due run hot! SEE pics


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> jonniesmooth, u have them reversed. ck. website or instructions ?


Apparently, they do things a little different in MN.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

EWSplow said:


> Apparently, they do things a little different in MN.


ah... jonnies alright in my book there must have been  involved ??


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> ah... jonnies alright in my book there must have been  involved ??


I followed the picture in the instructions. I questioned the positioning. Easy fix.
They had a protective peel off film on one side, I took that as the top, in addition to the picture, and there are machining marks on the other side by the holes. Made sense that that was the bottom.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok, here's the instructions. First I thought they confused me by showing one view from the front, then the ither from the rear.
But that's not it, it's consistent














from one to the other. 
It certainly looks to me that the front lip is more pronounced .
Anyway, I flipped them.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

jonnie, looks like front pg. is wrong, the rear view is right that's ODD ?? Ck. out video


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

jonniesmooth said:


> Putting up photos of my equipment. Nothing fancy, just basic, reliable stuff that works. And it's all paid for. And some of our shop space too.
> 
> View attachment 148804
> 
> ...


Looking good, And yes key words payed for.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Picked up a 7.5' straight blade to put on the Yukon if we need it. Also got an Econor 48" for our 1025r.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> Picked up a 7.5' straight blade to put on the Yukon if we need it. Also got an Econor 48" for our 1025r.
> View attachment 196839
> View attachment 196840


Won't the plow be on the narrow side for the Yukon?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

BUFF said:


> Won't the plow be on the narrow side for the Yukon?


Yeah, I swore I would never buy another plow smaller then 8.5', because to me plowing with a 8' is like trying to nail jello to a wall. But the 9' V is too big for it. We only intended to use the V on the Yukon if the other truck broke down. So now we at least have a complete unit as a back up. And Steve wanted to move it, so the price was right.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Ordered a new 1025r last week, picked it up today. Going to put the front quick hitch on this and a rear box blade.
The Mauser cab is really nice.





















windshield washer nozzle














pre wired for a radio too


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Got the blower mounted on the new tractor today.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> Got the blower mounted on the new tractor today.
> View attachment 198126


Should of painted the mount to match the shiny tractor.....


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

BUFF said:


> Should of painted the mount to match the shiny tractor.....


I never have that kind of time.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

42 hours on the new tractor this week.
Got the new plow on the Yukon. Make sure you have the "A"'s and "B"'s aligned properly when you plug in the lights.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Got the spotlight mounted on the wideout. Ready for snow, that apparently is not coming this year.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

My primary and backup wideouts, both 2017 models.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Miguel Sanchez said:


> View attachment 177575
> 2002 F350 Power-stroke. Fisher 8 ft


Black supercab shortbed is my truck of choice. I've had 4 that looked exactly like yours. 01 03 04 06. Just sold the last 2 this fall.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Freshwater said:


> My primary and backup wideouts, both 2017 models.
> View attachment 199791
> View attachment 199792


Most suck having to have 2 back up plows...… Doesn't say mulch for Western's durability and quality....


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

BUFF said:


> Most suck having to have 2 back up plows...… Doesn't say mulch for Western's durability and quality....


Oh its probably the Furd...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cjames808 said:


> Oh its probably the Furd...


If it was the Furd why 2 spare plows and not 2 spare Furds?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

BUFF said:


> If it was the Furd why 2 spare plows and not 2 spare Furds?


 Ur right, user error.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Most suck having to have 2 back up plows...… Doesn't say mulch for Western's durability and quality....


Nope just 1 backup. 2 wideouts total. I wouldn't be caught without a backup, no matter the brand.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

We updated the hydraulics on the pusher this fall. We kept the Artillian diverter block, and I'm really not sure what my mechanic replaced on the pusher, I just know that now we can move each wing independently and when a wing hits something it will dump the fluid into the hydro tank. Not push it though to the other wing.
Instead of a push button on the joy stick we now have a 3 position toggle. Center is normal bucket tilt. Left and right control the respective wings.
The key to making this work was running a 3rd hydraulic line to return the fluid to the tank. We used the rear svc ports to do that.
Return lines behind right rear tire 









Lines on pusher









Lines on loader


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I picked up a hydraulic lift and dump bagger at an auction this spring. We did get it put on and used it one day this fall.
It worked pretty well. I ordered a 10" mda and hose from Cyclone rake. Bigger isn't always better should have gotten the 7" to match the intake on the blower unit. That Honda started on the 1st pull after not being run for who knows how long and sitting outside all summer.












































We plumbed it to work off the rear electric/ hydro pump on the rear that we use for the snowblower.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

New mirrors for the tractor and a back up camera too. ( no pictures of the camera)
















And another project for next week, heated seats.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

Got my 9ft Fisher speedcast blade torn down . New skin . Blasted. 2 rams . New paint . Conveyor belt rubber flap . 2 fisher marker sticks . And yes no real snow yet here also . And that's my K30 with efi on a new L31 gm vortec engine .


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

sweetk30 said:


> Got my 9ft Fisher speedcast blade torn down . New skin . Blasted. 2 rams . New paint . Conveyor belt rubber flap . 2 fisher marker sticks . And yes no real snow yet here also . And that's my K30 with efi on a new L31 gm vortec engine .


That's a very cool, very good looking set up. Love it


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I built a cart for the bagger.























It was even Kaiser inspected and certified.









The 3 tractors in their summer home.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Put poly cutting edges on the pusher at the end of last year. There were gaps between them at the hinge. Original edges were rubber,so no gap. 
Finally got around to filling the gap with a rubber piece. They are the replacement rubber for the Buyer's wings. Yes,I did trim them down to the other edge height.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Jonnie, you got video of that plowing?? Post link if you do.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Works good. Thumbs Up


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

WIPensFan said:


> Works good. Thumbs Up


It does. We are considering having Todd make us another one that would have a 3pt. Mount to put on the back of the other 1025r. 
IDK if I have any good pictures, but the attachment plate would unbolt so you could switch from JD quick tach to a different brand/ mount. Or from JD quick tach to 3 pt etc.
This is our 3rd year with it. The last 3 have been pretty dry. But we have used it and pushed it's limits and we have had zero issues,other than adjusting the relief pressures initially.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's the pics from the build of the rack on the 3 pt blower.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> Here's the pics from the build of the rack on the 3 pt blower.
> View attachment 212672
> View attachment 212673
> View attachment 212674
> ...


Have you had issues with sno build up on the SS blower from the tractor blower?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

BUFF said:


> Have you had issues with sno build up on the SS blower from the tractor blower?


No, it hasn't been used in that fashion yet.
We've only had 2 events since it was finished. And only one.of them had wind that caused drifting that made bring the ss with.
The procedure so far has been:
Back drag the driveways to the end.
Take off shovel and blower.
Do the detail work
Blow the windrow at the end of the driveway 
Load up and go.

Once he has had enough practice ( or gets tired of loading/ unloading it)
He may take my advice to position the snow so he can blow it to the left with the blower onboard.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> No, it hasn't been used in that fashion yet.
> We've only had 2 events since it was finished. And only one.of them had wind that caused drifting that made bring the ss with.
> The procedure so far has been:
> Back drag the driveways to the end.
> ...


Wow... only 2 events.... we're dry but have been getting plowable events once a week since aboot mid December. Nothing more than 1-4" per but still billable.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

BUFF said:


> Wow... only 2 events.... we're dry but have been getting plowable events once a week since aboot mid December. Nothing more than 1-4" per but still billable.


Our last was supposed to be <2" last Saturday, we got 6. At least it quit when they said it would.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Wings on the V plow


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

The plow is on the Dakota. It sticks out a bit, but it's overbuilt, For the light use it's intended for it should work fine.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

I see a possible bent/broken frame in your future.


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Mountain Bob said:


> I see a possible bent/broken frame in your future.


 Only happens to Fords


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> The plow is on the Dakota. It sticks out a bit, but it's overbuilt, For the light use it's intended for it should work fine.
> View attachment 231995
> View attachment 231997
> View attachment 231999
> View attachment 232001


Jonnie, I think it sticks out more than a bit:laugh:
I've never seen a plow stick out that much on a light duty truck. If it works for you then great.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> The plow is on the Dakota. It sticks out a bit, but it's overbuilt, For the light use it's intended for it should work fine.
> View attachment 231995
> View attachment 231997
> View attachment 231999
> View attachment 232001


Looks long enough to need a pilot car and long load sign on the back


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ummmm...why?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

jonniesmooth said:


> The plow is on the Dakota. It sticks out a bit, but it's overbuilt, For the light use it's intended for it should work fine.
> View attachment 231995
> View attachment 231997
> View attachment 231999
> View attachment 232001


What year Dakota?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Western1 said:


> What year Dakota?


1996


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ummmm...why?


All the better to stack with


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ummmm...why?


I needed another plow truck.
I had the plow,I had the truck.
The welder didn't want to cut up the mounts, so that's how it lined up.
Now that it's done, we may cut them and re weld it.
I think there is about 6" we could lose.
We'll see.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

DeVries said:


> All the better to stack with


And keep the truck from getting stuck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jonniesmooth said:


> And keep the truck from getting stuck.


Because you're pushing snow in the next county?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Because you're pushing snow in the next county?


The first thing I thought of was when snowex came out with the tractor mounts and how far out in front they were on them.
And those are intended for big V plows, not little dinky ones like this.
I also know several guys who had to rebuild the A frames on their aging plows,when they did, they added a fair amount to the length, to keep the plow in the snow,but the truck out of it.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

jonniesmooth said:


> 1996


They made a mount for 2000 up not sure how much frame changed?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jonniesmooth said:


> The first thing I thought of was when snowex came out with the tractor mounts and how far out in front they were on them.
> And those are intended for big V plows, not little dinky ones like this.
> I also know several guys who had to rebuild the A frames on their aging plows,when they did, they added a fair amount to the length, to keep the plow in the snow,but the truck out of it.


What does this do for the front axle/suspension?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Western1 said:


> They made a mount for 2000 up not sure how much frame changed?


I bought a Meyer mount for the truck. We attached the SnowEx mount from my 2002 yukon to the meyer one.
I have $480 in the meyer mount and $500 in fab work/ materials .


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What does this do for the front axle/suspension?


Time will tell.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Was the a frame beefed up at all?


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Being an older generation,I would keep a close eye on the frame rails behind the front suspension,for cracks. That is where they used to break,even without a snow plow.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

jonniesmooth said:


> The plow is on the Dakota. It sticks out a bit, but it's overbuilt, For the light use it's intended for it should work fine.
> View attachment 231995
> View attachment 231997
> View attachment 231999
> View attachment 232001


I'm having trouble visualizing the fab process. Is that a mount attached to a mount?
When I was mounting the Boss push beam on the Jeep YJ (with leaf springs) it was either going to be too low, or be too far out in front. I like to keep the plow as close the the vehicle as possible, so I had to get creative.
The added weight that far out is really going to put stress on the frame and front suspension. I don't have time to calculate it right now.
This is also adding stress to the plow frame.
You may consider going back to the drawing board on this one.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Sew, what a thinking about for counterweight?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> Sew, what a thinking about for counterweight?


I know someone who had a good suggestion.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> Sew, what a thinking about for counterweight?





Mark Oomkes said:


> I know someone who had a good suggestion.


One of those concrete well caps?? Or whatever that thing was…


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> One of those concrete well caps?? Or whatever that thing was…


Think bigger and two of them...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BUFF said:


> Think bigger and two of them...


Hey let's leave the wardens out of this...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jonniesmooth said:


> The plow is on the Dakota. It sticks out a bit, but it's overbuilt, For the light use it's intended for it should work fine.
> View attachment 231995
> View attachment 231997
> View attachment 231999
> View attachment 232001


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

jonniesmooth said:


> I bought a Meyer mount for the truck. We attached the SnowEx mount from my 2002 yukon to the meyer one.
> I have $480 in the meyer mount and $500 in fab work/ materials .


Dang Jonnie,
If I'd have known you needed a plow for a Dakota, I knew someone who was getting rid of a Dakota with a decent Blizzard plow. The truck would probably have made it back to Minnesota diving it. You could have kept the plow and sold the truck as a beater with a heater.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm surprised nobody's mentioned this. 
Yes,the plow is mounted in front of the bumper instead of under it.
But,
The plow geometry is correct.
The ride height of the truck does not allow the mount to be under the bumper. It would be too low, so the geometry would be way off.
It may not be ideal, but what is, is better than the alternative.
I had a few cars moved in a lot today and a plow ridge at one driveway.
The plow worked fine, except for a bad connection that caused intermittent loss of power. Cleaned it again and seem to have got it fixed.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hydromaster said:


> Sew, what a thinking about for counterweight?


Counterweight would help support it but wouldn't relieve the stress on the frame. It's the cantilever effect


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Hydromaster said:


> Sew, what a thinking about for counterweight?


I have a pack rat tool drawer in the bed, that's almost 500# empty. When it's loaded up with all the work truck essentials it will be close to 900# I think.
And will usually have 3-400# of bagged salt just inside the tailgate.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Was the a frame beefed up at all?


No. Not yet anyway.


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

jonniesmooth said:


> I bought a Meyer mount for the truck. We attached the SnowEx mount from my 2002 yukon to the meyer one.
> I have $480 in the meyer mount and $500 in fab work/ materials .


That's cheap fab work... And materials.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

RichardBongIII said:


> That's cheap fab work... And materials.


Yes,he said he had 4.5 hours in it. And some very stout material. 
As others have said the frame will be an issue before Brad's work will be.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

jonniesmooth said:


> The plow is on the Dakota. It sticks out a bit, but it's overbuilt, For the light use it's intended for it should work fine.
> View attachment 231995
> View attachment 231997
> View attachment 231999
> View attachment 232001


I'm guessing the stretch Limousine of plowing w/ a party of 6 drinking /partying in the bed as a rear ballast ?? Truck to plow a perfect 6ft, of social
distancing meets Covid regulations !! Thumbs Up 

Just messing with ya @jonniesmooth, Hope it works out for ya !! Thumbs Up


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

jonniesmooth said:


> Yes,he said he had 4.5 hours in it. And some very stout material.
> As others have said the frame will be an issue before Brad's work will be.


I wasn't questioning quality... I was just saying "Wow, those were excellent prIces on both the fab work and materials. "


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Western1 said:


> Counterweight would help support it but wouldn't relieve the stress on the frame. It's the cantilever effect


Cantilever, that's the orange melon right??


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jonniesmooth said:


> The ride height of the truck does not allow the mount to be under the bumper. It would be too low, so the geometry would be way off.


So... Lift the truck... not build a bracket in front of the bumper


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jonniesmooth said:


> I'm surprised nobody's mentioned this.
> Yes,the plow is mounted in front of the bumper instead of under it.
> But,
> The plow geometry is correct.
> ...


I did notice the geometry...the geometry that puts the plow so far out the front axle is going to be severely overloaded and stuff is going to break if you hit something hard because it wasn't designed to be that far from the frame.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> So... Lift the truck... not build a bracket in front of the bumper


I have a 2" kit in my watch list on Ebay, but IDK if that would be enough. Don't want to go more than that.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I did notice the geometry...the geometry that puts the plow so far out the front axle is going to be severely overloaded and stuff is going to break if you hit something hard because it wasn't designed to be that far from the frame.


It's a back up truck. It's not intended to be used extensively. Quick little clean ups when needed.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

have you taken this rig for a drive over some bumps , pot holes, RxR tracks and drive like you normally would and then try plowing some different areas with it just to see how it functions.

I could see were sitting on a flat approach to a driveway or lot that drops down from you that the plow would have a hard time dropping low enough until the truck also started to go down the driveway.

jmo

good luck


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

I am surprised you didn't something more like the old Conventional Plow mounts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

RichardBongIII said:


> I am surprised you didn't something more like the old Conventional Plow mounts.


Spelling isn't the only thing you struggle with...unless you consider skipping entire words a spelling problem.


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Spelling isn't the only thing you struggle with...unless you consider skipping entire words a spelling problem.


I do leave words out too. That has been a problem since my youth...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Vapor lock?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Hydromaster said:


> have you taken this rig for a drive over some bumps , pot holes, RxR tracks and drive like you normally would and then try plowing some different areas with it just to see how it functions.
> 
> I could see were sitting on a flat approach to a driveway or lot that drops down from you that the plow would have a hard time dropping low enough until the truck also started to go down the driveway.
> 
> ...


Yes, I put about 30 miles on it.
There are approaches on some of my accounts that my boss plow can't maintain contact when I go up them, only when I go down.
If we had some fresh snow I could try the new set up and see how it does.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> Yes, I put about 30 miles on it.
> There are approaches on some of my accounts that my boss plow can't maintain contact when I go up them, only when I go down.
> If we had some fresh snow I could try the new set up and see how it does.


Aren't you glad you put that picture up?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

WIPensFan said:


> Aren't you glad you put that picture up?


It is what it is. I'm not 100% happy with it either. But I have 2 trucks that can plow snow today instead of 1.
I have 4 trucks that all have plows. I do not like having half of them in the shop.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> It is what it is. I'm not 100% happy with it either. But I have 2 trucks that can plow snow today instead of 1.
> I have 4 trucks that all have plows. I do not like having half of them in the shop.


Maybe it's till to cull the herd and add a couple newer rigs..... maybe from the Little George Bush era.


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

BUFF said:


> Maybe it's till to cull the herd and add a couple newer rigs..... maybe from the Little George Bush era.


Nothing wrong with keeping Reagan Era America Iron on the Roads! You just might need a better parts department.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

BUFF said:


> Maybe it's till to cull the herd and add a couple newer rigs..... maybe from the Little George Bush era.


Yeah,I should get rid of my truck because the 37 year old transfer case ( with 160,000 miles)needed to be re done. 
And the one ton is in the shop getting a rust free southern body.
I don't think so.
We have an 03 yukon, the turns signals don't work. It's $500 to replace the multi function stalk.
And I've seen all the threads about the new trucks and the wonderful, joyousness of their problems. And paying a huge payment and outrageous insurance for the privilege. 
Again, no thanks.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

RichardBongIII said:


> Nothing wrong with keeping Reagan Era America Iron on the Roads! You just might need a better parts department.


Have Reagan era stuff but not for generating revenue


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

BUFF said:


> Have Reagan era stuff but not for generating revenue


It would depend on how good the product mid life improvement program is at Jonnies' business.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jonniesmooth said:


> Yeah,I should get rid of my truck because the 37 year old transfer case ( with 160,000 miles)needed to be re done.
> And the one ton is in the shop getting a rust free southern body.
> I don't think so.
> We have an 03 yukon, the turns signals don't work. It's $500 to replace the multi function stalk.
> ...


I used to think this way until my accountant educated me on how much money I was pissing away throwing good money after bad.

To each their own.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I used to think this way until my accountant educated me on how much money I was pissing away throwing good money after bad.
> 
> To each their own.


Barring a system failure, trans, engine etc.
We don't spend $2000 a year on any one rig. To keep them on the road.
Even if you throw in a $3,000 major repair every other year.
We see way ahead versus making a $500 payment every month, and still having to maintain it.
As well as the increased insurance for the privilege of having a payment, and a third party who actually owns it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jonniesmooth said:


> Barring a system failure, trans, engine etc.
> We don't spend $2000 a year on any one rig. To keep them on the road.
> Even if you throw in a $3,000 major repair every other year.
> We see way ahead versus making a $500 payment every month, and still having to maintain it.
> As well as the increased insurance for the privilege of having a payment, and a third party who actually owns it.


do you have an accountant?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How much is downtime costing you?


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

jonniesmooth said:


> Barring a system failure, trans, engine etc.
> We don't spend $2000 a year on any one rig. To keep them on the road.
> Even if you throw in a $3,000 major repair every other year.
> We see way ahead versus making a $500 payment every month, and still having to maintain it.
> As well as the increased insurance for the privilege of having a payment, and a third party who actually owns it.


You also cannot write off equipment after 5 years... So you're loosing a valuable deduction on your taxes.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

RichardBongIII said:


> You also cannot write off equipment after 5 years... So you're loosing a valuable deduction on your taxes.


This is the first time that I have agreed with you on something...


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

Philbilly2 said:


> This is the first time that I have agreed with you on something...


Well, if you don't like thinking that you are agreeing wht me. You can think of it as agreeing with the US tax code and not me.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

RichardBongIII said:


> Well, if you don't like thinking that you are agreeing wht me. You can think of it as agreeing with the US tax code and not me.


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

Jonnies' I found you're ultimate keep it simple stupid truck and it was built in the 1990's. So look a generation newer but still super simple to work on.

https://autoline.info/-/sale/flatbed-trucks/KRAZ-255-B-6x6--21032215054332614500


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

jonniesmooth said:


> Yeah,I should get rid of my truck because the 37 year old transfer case ( with 160,000 miles)needed to be re done.
> And the one ton is in the shop getting a rust free southern body.
> I don't think so.
> We have an 03 yukon, the turns signals don't work. It's $500 to replace the multi function stalk.
> ...


Virtually almost every part is available for your old chevys, and not at shattering prices.
BTY, I have 2 new in boxes np203 chain and gear sets, if any of your buddies needs one.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I used to think this way until my accountant educated me on how much money I was pissing away throwing good money after bad.
> 
> To each their own.


^THIS^

I wasted so much money on my 98' 3/4 Ton. Just because I didn't want to mess with switching plow and tailgate salter. Or buying new stuff for a new truck with a 5 yr warranty. Stress and downtime need a price put on them, a high price!:laugh:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> ^THIS^
> 
> I wasted so much money on my 98' 3/4 Ton. Just because I didn't want to mess with switching plow and tailgate salter. Or buying new stuff for a new truck with a 5 yr warranty. Stress and downtime need a price put on them, a high price!:laugh:


That explains a lot....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BUFF said:


> That explains a lot....


Oh, you don't even know!


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> How much is downtime costing you?


Not much, I jump in another truck, keep going, down time zero. Might need a tow truck, but other than that nothing.
In theory.
I have 2 snowblower for my tractors. Both are less than 5 years old.
Both have broken down multiple times in the last 2 month.
One, the john deere is a notoriously poor design.
The other is made by a well known Canadian company, ( yes,JD is Canadian too) and we can't get parts for it. So are having to machine our own locally.
Those are costing me money, by not being able to use them.
Addendum, we do have the front blower running again and the gear case to replace the lousy chain and sprocket drive arrived yesterday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jonniesmooth said:


> Not much, I jump in another truck, keep going, down time zero.
> In theory.
> I have 2 snowblower for my tractors. Both are less than 5 years old.
> Both have broken down multiple times in the last 2 month.
> ...


Lost production is not the only cost of downtime.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jonniesmooth said:


> Not much, I jump in another truck, keep going, down time zero. Might need a tow truck, but other than that nothing.
> In theory.
> I have 2 snowblower for my tractors. Both are less than 5 years old.
> Both have broken down multiple times in the last 2 month.
> ...


I might be way off, but what you are attempting to accomplish with them seems like a tall order for a lawn mower IMO.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

RichardBongIII said:


> You also cannot write off equipment after 5 years... So you're loosing a valuable deduction on your taxes.


Is the tax write off higher than the payments?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> I might be way off, but what you are attempting to accomplish with them seems like a tall order for a lawn mower IMO.


Yes, it is. The tractors aren't the issue, it's the attachments.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jonniesmooth said:


> Is the tax write off higher than the payments?


If you don't have payments then yes


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

jonniesmooth said:


> Is the tax write off higher than the payments?


Depends on the price of the equipment and the deappreciation you can do.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jonniesmooth said:


> Yes, it is. The tractors aren't the issue, it's the attachments.


I don't think they are building those attachments for commercial snow removal.

They are kinda more designed for Hank the happy hobby horse farmer from what eye see?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jonniesmooth said:


> Is the tax write off higher than the payments?


Google "Section 179"


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> I don't think they are building those attachments for commercial snow removal.
> 
> They are kinda more designed for Hank the happy hobby horse farmer from what eye see?


The 3pt blower is a Normand, it should do anything I ask it too.
In Canadia, rad tech makes an awesome front blower for the 1 series tractor, but we can't get them here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> I don't think they are building those attachments for commercial snow removal.
> 
> They are kinda more designed for Hank the happy hobby horse farmer from what eye see?


Deere attachments are not commercial grade.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> Google "Section 179"


Hi! Have we met? I pay cash for everything. I can deduct whatever I need to in any given year. Without the governments permission 
So the tax deduction will be enough to cover the purchase of the equipment in full?
Sounds like free college to me.
I still have to pay for the equipment.
This is my thread, about my equipment.


Mark Oomkes said:


> Deere attachments are not commercial grade.


I am well aware of that.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> Yes, it is. The tractors aren't the issue, it's the attachments.


edit.... it was said above


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jonniesmooth said:


> Hi! Have we met? I pay cash for everything. I can deduct


Oh... we have met...



jonniesmooth said:


> So the tax deduction will be enough to cover the purchase of the equipment in full?


First line on Goooooogler

_Trucks, vans and sport utility vehicles as defined in the Internal Revenue Code with a GVWR over 6,000 lbs. and placed in service during 2021 qualify for *immediate depreciation deductions of up to 100% of the purchase price*._

Pay the man... or get a new van?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

BUFF said:


> edit.... it was said above


There are 1,000's of 1025r's being used commercially .


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> Oh... we have met...
> 
> First line on Goooooogler
> 
> ...


This is not the thread for this discussion.


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

jonniesmooth said:


> Hi! Have we met? I pay cash for everything. I can deduct whatever I need to in any given year. Without the governments permission
> So the tax deduction will be enough to cover the purchase of the equipment in full?
> Sounds like free college to me.
> I still have to pay for the equipment.
> ...


No, the tax deduction will not give you back the full value of the vehicle. But, the amount of the deduction is based on the value being lost over a 5 year period. So the more expensive and the greater the loss the better the deduction.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

RichardBongIII said:


> No, the tax deduction will not give you back the full value of the vehicle. But, the amount of the deduction is based on the value being lost over a 5 year period. So the more expensive and the greater the loss the better the deduction.


Or...you could do the Section 179.

Thought you had an economics degree?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Or...you could do the Section 179.
> 
> Thought you had an economics degree?


Take it to the Section 179 thread fella


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Or...you could do the Section 179.
> 
> Thought you had an economics degree?


Economics is not accounting. I don't do accounting or tax law. And actually there is another IRS section 168 that is also appliciable. 
https://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/26/1.168(k)-1


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

RichardBongIII said:


> Economics is not accounting. I don't do accounting or tax law. And actually there is another IRS section 168 that is also appliciable.
> https://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/26/1.168(k)-1


Seems to be an awful lot you don't do, but by God you have an opinion and advice to give on it.


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seems to be an awful lot you don't do, but by God you have an opinion and advice to give on it.


Not being an Accountant means that I don't usually quote IRS regulations. I deal with Macro Economics and many accountants wouldn't be able to describe Say's Law or other stuff like that to you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

RichardBongIII said:


> Not being an Accountant means that I don't usually quote IRS regulations. I deal with Macro Economics and many accountants wouldn't be able to describe Say's Law or other stuff like that to you.


You don't plow or shovel snow commercially either, but that doesn't stop you from giving (bad) advice.


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You don't plow or shovel snow commercially either, but that doesn't stop you from giving (bad) advice.


I don't want Jonnies' thread closed for no reason. So, whatever you want Mark.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Pic of the Komatsu 180 I owned a few years ago ....... and to get this thread back on track .


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Komatsu 250 I sold a few years ago . Really liked this powerfull machine , but had no aux hydraulics .


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

How was the Komatsu, reliable?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes , I had good luck with both of them . Both had the 5.9 Cummings engine .


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

SHAWZER said:


> Komatsu 250 I sold a few years ago . Really liked this powerfull machine , but had no aux hydraulics .
> View attachment 232871


Hi my name is Shaw but my friends call me SHAWZER


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeVries said:


> How was the Komatsu, reliable?


My heavy iron mekanik always suggests to stick with Cat, Deere or Komatsu.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> My heavy iron mekanik always suggests to stick with Cat, Deere or Komatsu.


I've never heard complaints from operators about komatsu loaders or hoes. I've heard a couple beach about their dozers, cause they're too light.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> I've never heard complaints from operators about komatsu loaders or hoes. I've heard a couple beach about their dozers, cause they're too light.


They're using the wrong ones then...


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Hi my name is Shaw but my friends call me SHAWZER


I can not get anything by you guys ........


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Went out and checked on the one ton progress.















Forgot how much I like the new tires we put on.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Looks like a 3/4t to me.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 232957


It's auto and electric? No way BUFF's driving that


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

It is automatic with a 4500 High Stall Converter . No electric in there ......


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

It was 9'- 4" to the top of the roof , But not much inside legroom .


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Mountain Bob said:


> Looks like a 3/4t to me.


That's what the badge on the side of the new clip says. 

The cab came with a title.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 232957


It should say SHAWZERsquatch


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 232957


Sweet


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Pic is from 1990 , brother and me were Ontario Mud Racing Champs for 5 years .


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 233011


I wonder if the Electric Rubi could get through that?? Maybe with some 37" tires… And a 3" lift…


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Nope . We were running 57 inch tractor tires with 600 HP .


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I knoaguy who could’ve made it with a mower.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Some guys were trying to plow through with snowmobiles ......


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

SHAWZER said:


> Nope . We were running 57 inch tractor tires with 600 HP .


But he has 31's and 75hp...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> But he has 31's and 75hp...


Don't be ridiculous… 33's and 375hp. I would own that mud bog!! Yee Haw!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> Don't be ridiculous… 33's and 375hp. I would own that mud bog!! Yee Haw!!!


Hey Dude, you're E Jeep is in the category with a Prius and Volt... You're one notch up from driving a tampon on wheels only cuz you have 4wd...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> I knoaguy who could've made it with a mower.


Or with a load of fahrwud...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hey Dude, you're E Jeep is in the category with a Prius and Volt... You're one notch up from driving a tampon on wheels only cuz you have 4wd...


Whoa… Sew MULCH anger!

Somebody needs a Snickers!!


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

WIPensFan said:


> I wonder if the Electric Rubi could get through that?? Maybe with some 37" tires… And a 3" lift…


And a d6 pulling it------------------


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mountain Bob said:


> And a d6 pulling it------------------


And rolling coal


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Another pic


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

Philbilly2 said:


>


It's a fackin Samsquanch


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

jonniesmooth said:


> Picked up a flatbed to put on one of the trucks. Going to build a bi-fold ramp on the back so we can transport the big Toro walk behind or maybe a ZTR without a trailer.
> View attachment 171384
> View attachment 171385
> View attachment 171386


Old thread but how much did you pay for the flat bed? What truck did it come off?

Nevermind...coulda waited 5 seconds and saw for myself. I can't believe up guys got them both for that cheap!


----------

